# Photos of My 1/144 German WWI Zeppelin



## Phillip1 (Jul 24, 2009)

Fellow Modelers,

Below are photos of my Hippo Models’ 1/144 scale WWI German naval airship LZ41(L11). It is a huge model with an overall length of 44.5”. The model contained 96 tan and clear resin parts with a majority of the pieces used on the two gondolas that hung under the hull. There were no instructions or paint color references (i.e. FS numbers) provided. I tried to make my model look exactly like what was on the model box top and on Hippo Models’ website. Actual WWI German zeppelin colors are very elusive, and heavily debated from what I have read. The two main colors used on the hull were black and a special mix of tan/dark yellow. A dirty fabric effect was created by dry brushing tan over all the yellow areas, and dark ghost gray over all the black areas. Very small surgical steel rods (.005”) were used for the gondola guy wires. The ship carries a unique “test” camouflage that was applied shortly after it was retired from combat. Unfortunately this model is longer available from Hippo Models, which is too bad since it is a really good resin kit. Listed below is a short history of L11. 

L11 was one of ten Type “P” Class zeppelins purchased by the German Navy in the summer of 1914. It was built by Luftschiffbau Zeppelin G.m.b.H. and commissioned on June 8, 1915. The two primary functions of the zeppelins were strategic bombing over England and scouting missions for the Imperial German Navy. As a strategic bomber, L11 participated in 18 raids, more than any other zeppelin. As a scouting aircraft, L11 completed 31 missions, which included providing critical observations during the famous Battle of Jutland (May 31, 1916). 

As more advanced zeppelins, with greater lifting capabilities and increased maximum ceilings, became available the surviving “P” Class airships were retired from combat duty. L11 became a training ship and conducted 276 flights as a trainer from September 18, 1916-April 5, 1917. It was decommissioned on April 5, 1917 and was dismantled, beginning November 24, 1917.

Class: “P”

Designation: L11 (Builder’s designation LZ41)

Capacity: 1,126,700 ft3

Length: 536.4 ft.

Crew Compliment: 18

Engines: (4) Maybach C-X, of 219 h.p. 

Maximum Speed: 57.7 m.p.h. 

Ceiling: 10,500 ft. 

Full Speed Endurance: 2,700 miles


----------



## Phillip1 (Jul 24, 2009)

*More L11 Zeppelin Photos*


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Wow! 
Did they really try to camouflage those things? Amazing.


----------



## The-Nightsky (May 10, 2005)

That's sweet


----------



## philo426 (Mar 4, 2009)

Looks great!Where did you get the model and how much did it cost? Here is my scratch-built airship "in flight"


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

He says its an OOP kit by Hippo Models...

http://hippomodels.sweb.cz/


----------



## Phillip1 (Jul 24, 2009)

Thanks for the compliments. They are appreicated.

philo426-Your flying airship looks ggod. Yes, the L11 is no longer made by Hippo Models, and was only on the market for a few years. My guess guess is their resin kits lost money for them. I was very lucky to get one. WWI zeppelins are a modeling subject that has been almost totally ignored by model manufacturers.

John P-Concerning the camouflage pattern of the L11, it is known that an experimental paint scheme was applied to it after it was retired from combat. However I have never seen a photo of it in this scheme, although I have read one does exist. Most German zepplins were a single color that ranged from light gray to sand, to khaki tan, to brown (i.e. wide ranging).

Thanks


----------



## philo426 (Mar 4, 2009)

Thanks!Here is an in-progress photo.


----------



## BOXIE (Apr 5, 2011)

Nice work.The detail is truly fantastic.i like the cabins and the fabric looks real.


----------



## Jafo (Apr 22, 2005)

great work!:thumbsup:


----------



## Schwinnster (Sep 5, 2011)

That's one _awesome_ model Phillip1. Looks like one of those things that was meant to be-- your getting one of the few made-- because your work is outstanding! You really nailed that fabric paint job:thumbsup::thumbsup: Thanks for all the great pics, and the historical facts-- one of the parts of model building that I really enjoy  Can you imagine being up on that top gun station, shooting at a Sopwith Camel, that's shooting at you? 




Hmmmm... one of these in 1/48 scale would be just a _little_ over *11 FEET long*-- that would _still_ dwarf my 1/32 Albatross  (of course, I have to build it first)


----------



## philo426 (Mar 4, 2009)

Thanks Schwinn!It sure took a long time to cut out and glue on the individual styrene plates!


----------



## paulhelfrich (May 11, 2009)

That is a beautiful model of a rarely-seen subject! Congratulations!!!


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Superb modelling!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:
The fabric and weathering are spot on!!

Chris.


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

An exceptional build! The attention to details in the painting, and the weathering, is amazing!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Great build! Can you imagine being a gunner on top of that thing? 

:thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## navy2af (Jun 3, 2012)

I would like to see this next to my 1/144 B-36. Of course, I would have to build my model first...


----------



## Whiteraven_2001 (Apr 12, 2008)

The gondolas have a very "art deco" look to them.

And didn't the movie _Fly Boys_ feature a zeppelin being shot down, with the gunners running across the top of the airship?


----------

